# Map of the reef layout in Galveston Bay



## 19'EXPLOREROWNER (Feb 8, 2010)

Im trying to find a map of the reef layout for the Galveston Bay area on the computer. Does anybody know were to find one?


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

google earth is a good resource


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

if you have an iphone or blackberry get Navionics only $9.99


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't find navionics for blackberry if you have a link would you please post it? Thanks


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

apslp said:


> google earth is a good resource


The East Bay reefs don't show up real well.

What I've done in the past is load the GPS coordinates from a TopSpot Map in to Google Earth.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Oyster reefs come and go*

The maps you are looking for are in a book called "Galveston Bay Oyster Reef Survey:" done by the Galveston Bay Estuary Program. The document is located at gbic.tamug.edu/gbeppubs/50/gbnep_50_cover-contents.pdf

The map is available at http://coastal.tamug.edu/gis/index.html

_I found these maps when I was doing research before making my DVD "Speckled Trout Intensive Training DVD Series - Find the Fish Catch a Limit"

After talking to Oyster Sam (DR. Sammy Ray) an old timer PhD Oyster man at TAMU Galveston) I abandoned remapping the reefs myself. Apparently they stay in the same general area but constantly move. According to Oyster Sam it only takes about 3 months for a new reef to form; all it needs is a little subtrate such as old shell, rock, hard clay, or huricane, debris and voila. Then once formed they can be harvested by oyster boats and be gone ...so knowing exactly where the reefs are only helps a little. What counts is knowing how to work slicks so you can find the trout everyday. That is what my DVD ended up focusing on. I made tons of graphics to discuss how to fish slicks under different tides and wind conditions so you can always find the fish. The preview of the DVD is click here

I offer it with a money back guarantee and no one has returned one yet.

Good luck, hope this helped. http://www.troutsupport.com
Tobin 
_


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This should open up a few more spots for most of us to fish right?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

troutsupport said:


> The maps you are looking for are in a book called "Galveston Bay Oyster Reef Survey:" done by the Galveston Bay Estuary Program. The document is located at gbic.tamug.edu/gbeppubs/50/gbnep_50_cover-contents.pdf
> 
> The map is available at http://coastal.tamug.edu/gis/index.html
> 
> ...


I know of a whole lot of reefs that are not on that map. How old is that?


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

How much shell do you need to consider an area a reef?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It was first done in 1975... remapped in 92 if I recall. Yes, there is a lot of shell not on the map... that's why it's not remapped more often nor why anyone makes a detailed map of it. It forms, it's harvested, hurricanes happen, etc. 

How much shell is considered a reef... nothing specific, but I doubt they worried about small sections of reef less than 10meter' diameter. 

I know that since Ike there has been some remapping...not sure if it's complete yet.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

IMO... as long as your in the general area of where reefs form in the bay and work slicks then you'll find the trout and may even find new reef that others don't know about. 
That's why my DVD has the graphics explaining how to work slicks in all tide and wind conditions. Some of my customers have professionally guided and commented that they didn't really understand how to work slicks until after watching the graphics on the DVD.

Money Back Guarantee ....http://www.troutsupport.com

Oyster like the middle of the bay... areas between fresh and salt - it's true that oysters like a salinity right in the middle of fresh 0 ppt and gulf 32 ppt = ~16ppt or somewhere in the middle of the bay.

If you look most of the reefs are roughly in the middle between salt and fresh except West Galveston Bay. The reefs in West Galveston live and die depending on salinity. They would still be there but not be live reef in drought years.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

There has been (Post IKE ) Reef map gererated and you can get one at Capt Jim West Seminar -

I have one of these new maps done by the army core engineers and it show the acreage that Capt West had done and handed out to peeps at his last seminar.

THERE IS A HUGE DEPLETION OF REEF ACREAGE AFTER IKE.

I mean 100's. Anyway, This is just a small part of info that you can obtain by going to the seminar.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=279695


----------



## WaveJumper (Jun 2, 2010)

Someone in the Google Earth community with the username Spektakler has imported the coordinates for many of the reefs along with other fishing spots in all of galveston bay. This can be turned on in the gallery menu. Also, this file can be exported and with a little manipulation be imported into your gps.


----------

